# Different Liga Privada no. 9 Oscuro Wrappers



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just picked up a couple of LP No. 9's at a local B&M ... I noticed they had two boxes, both wrappers were dark, but one distinctly darker than the other, but both boxes just said No. 9 Oscuro. I picked up one of each to see what the difference is, and as I was inspecting the label, I noticed that one (the darker one) says *"Puros Oscuro"* on the top right corner while the other says *"Parejo Oscuro"*.

Can anyone tell me what is the difference? When I look online I only find ones that say Parejo Oscuro and that it has a Connecticut Broadleaf Oscuro Wrapper.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Before I answer, They were not the same vitola were they?


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Read this page carefully, it may help answer your question.

Liga Privada No. 9 Cigars ~ Liga Privada No. 9 Cigars by Drew Estate in Belicoso Oscuro, Corona Doble, Parejo Oscuro, and Robusto Oscuro Formats Are Available in Boxes and Singles at Milan Tobacconists

What it basically bois down to is, the lp9 is a Puro, and the parejo is a toro vitola. With that said, all of mine say parejo Oscuro, and yet, I have toro, robusto, and Belicoso. So sorry if I confused you more.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes they are both robusto's.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

To make it more obscure, I always wondered why the "Parejo" was cheaper than the others especially considering the "Parejo" is the same size as the "Toro" at 6x52. Check out Atlantic for reference, but I've seen it other places too, just couldn't figure it out:
Liga Privada | Atlantic Cigar Company


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have so much to learn...


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> To make it more obscure, I always wondered why the "Parejo" was cheaper than the others especially considering the "Parejo" is the same size as the "Toro" at 6x52. Check out Atlantic for reference, but I've seen it other places too, just couldn't figure it out:
> Liga Privada | Atlantic Cigar Company


Well both my robusto parejo & robusto puro were $10.25


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Derek2783 said:


> I have so much to learn...


We all do! LoL


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Well both my robusto parejo & robusto puro were $10.25


They are probably the same.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> They are probably the same.


No, cause for one they were in separate boxes and the wrappers are distinctively different, and two one label said Oscuro Puro & the other said Oscuro Parejo ... So there's a difference, & I know it's the wrapper, I'm just curious what the other wrapper is.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> No, cause for one they were in separate boxes and the wrappers are distinctively different, and two one label said Oscuro Puro & the other said Oscuro Parejo ... So there's a difference, & I know it's the wrapper, I'm just curious what the other wrapper is.


I understand this, but, the wrapper is Connecticut Broadleaf Oscuro. I still think we are splitting hairs here, but I'm definitely interested in figuring out what's up with the "Puro" and "parejo". :cowboyic9:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I believe a Parejo is an unshaped vitola, as in its not a figurado.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

kinda related.. the T52 Belicosos I've had had a distinctly different wrapper than the Toros I've had. The Belicosos were jet black and very textured/bumpy. The Toros were much smoother.. granted this could just be the difference in the particular wrapper leave used but I definitely preferred the Belicoso black and bumpy ones.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Had my First Oscuro two nights ago! :ss


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are the two Liga's ... you can tell the difference in the wrappers. And as you can also tell, they are both exact same vitolas.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Another thing that I noticed is that the label on the Puros Oscuro is a pure white color and the label on the Parejo Oscuro is like a light creme / off-white color. 

so again ... I know that they are different, and that the difference is most likely just a different wrapper ... Im just curious what wrapper is being used on each one.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like a T52 wrapper on the left. Maybe they mis labeled them...lol

Did you ask the people that worked there, maybe you can get an answer...


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Looks like a T52 wrapper on the left. Maybe they mis labeled them...lol
> 
> Did you ask the people that worked there, maybe you can get an answer...


No I prob should though. It was at Richmond Ave. cigars ... Ill give them a call later.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> No I prob should though. It was at Richmond Ave. cigars ... Ill give them a call later.


Ahh cool, I went there, Reino had recommended them to me. I only went because he told me that they were doing a sale or something...

Buy any torpedo or perfecto and get any other cigar of equal or lesser value free. Next time you go in, ask her if they still doing that.

I picked up some tat conujus 09s and got the t52s for free!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

The same tobacco can have different shades. Those inconsistencies are normal. If anything, I'd say the difference is probably from when they were made/boxed/shipped.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Read this page carefully, it may help answer your question.
> 
> Liga Privada No. 9 Cigars ~ Liga Privada No. 9 Cigars by Drew Estate in Belicoso Oscuro, Corona Doble, Parejo Oscuro, and Robusto Oscuro Formats Are Available in Boxes and Singles at Milan Tobacconists
> 
> What it basically bois down to is, the lp9 is a Puro, and the parejo is a toro vitola. With that said, all of mine say parejo Oscuro, and yet, I have toro, robusto, and Belicoso. So sorry if I confused you more.


That's odd Phil, all THREE say Parejo Oscuro? I think you better send me one of each for inspection as they may be fakes :evil:
Better yet, two of each so I can "inspect" them at different times (and by inspect I mean SMOKE!).


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Ahh cool, I went there, Reino had recommended them to me. I only went because he told me that they were doing a sale or something...
> 
> Buy any torpedo or perfecto and get any other cigar of equal or lesser value free. Next time you go in, ask her if they still doing that.
> 
> I picked up some tat conujus 09s and got the t52s for free!


Yea, I picked up a bunch of sticks on that sale also! I got 2 Padron 80th Anny's for the price of 1!

No there not running that sale anymore ... I was there yesterday and they told me the only sale they've got going on right now is if you buy 4 Monte 75ths and/or oscuros you get a free Monte slim cutter or Monte double torch lighter with built in punch.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> The same tobacco can have different shades. Those inconsistencies are normal. If anything, I'd say the difference is probably from when they were made/boxed/shipped.


While it is true that sometimes the same tobacco can have different shades ... these two wrappers are not just a shade off, they look like 2 completely different wrappers. And on top of that, the labels are called out differently ... so its not just a different shade wrapper, these are two seperate lines.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> The same tobacco can have different shades. Those inconsistencies are normal. If anything, I'd say the difference is probably from when they were made/boxed/shipped.


+1 on what he said ,one is labeled Puros Oscuro ( all #9 are Cuban seed Puros ,if can really call it that )and the other is labeled Parejo Oscuro meaning Dark leaf corona, from what I can see they are both ,dark leafed coronas.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

cubanrob19 said:


> While it is true that sometimes the same tobacco can have different shades ... these two wrappers are not just a shade off, they look like 2 completely different wrappers. And on top of that, the labels are called out differently ... so its not just a different shade wrapper, these are two seperate lines.


I highly doubt it. I think maybe that particular year/plant just ended up that way. Its also possible that he switched the printing to make the labels look more "white." I haven't seen the lighter ones in some time. The only other explanation would be if they were mislabeled at the factory. Also, about the "parejo" thing. Parejo is not specifically a toro size. Parejo is a general shape designation for the "tube" shape. In other words, a parejo is not a figurado.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

sirxlaughs said:


> I highly doubt it. I think maybe that particular year/plant just ended up that way. Its also possible that he switched the printing to make the labels look more "white." I haven't seen the lighter ones in some time. The only other explanation would be if they were mislabeled at the factory. Also, about the "parejo" thing. Parejo is not specifically a toro size. Parejo is a general shape designation for the "tube" shape. In other words, a parejo is not a figurado.


+1 Bruno on all counts. Differences in wrapper color is why for years CC cigar makers avoided classifing the shade of thier wrapper. Unless the wrapper leaf is artificially manipulated, there will be differences from crop to crop (as explained to me by a small Cigar Brand owner).


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I highly doubt it. I think maybe that particular year/plant just ended up that way. Its also possible that he switched the printing to make the labels look more "white." I haven't seen the lighter ones in some time. The only other explanation would be if they were mislabeled at the factory. Also, about the "parejo" thing. Parejo is not specifically a toro size. Parejo is a general shape designation for the "tube" shape. In other words, a parejo is not a figurado.


Learn something new everyday ,I was told the translation was coronas,they should have told me the translation is something like a coronas. That would have been more accurate.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I was curious as to why one label said "Puros" and the other said "Parejo." Even though Steve himself had once said that the cigar is a puro, I always thought it was a blend of tobaccos from all over the places (CT, Brazil, Nicaragua, Honduras, Dominican Republic). I wonder if he switched to Parejo. If the "Puros" is some kind of older or original band, you may have ended up with a well aged no. 9. It would be interesting if Steve Saka or JD themselves could chime in on this. Perhaps relay the photos and question over to them?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

lukesparksoff said:


> Learn something new everyday ,I was told the translation was coronas,they should have told me the translation is something like a coronas. That would have been more accurate.


Oddly enough, the literal translation of parejo is something to the effect equal, same, even, etc.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I was curious as to why one label said "Puros" and the other said "Parejo." Even though Steve himself had once said that the cigar is a puro, I always thought it was a blend of tobaccos from all over the places (CT, Brazil, Nicaragua, Honduras, Dominican Republic). I wonder if he switched to Parejo. If the "Puros" is some kind of older or original band, you may have ended up with a well aged no. 9. It would be interesting if Steve Saka or JD themselves could chime in on this. Perhaps relay the photos and question over to them?


They was trying to call it a puro because all 3 came from Cuban seed ,but I wouldn't call that a Puro


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I was curious as to why one label said "Puros" and the other said "Parejo." Even though Steve himself had once said that the cigar is a puro, I always thought it was a blend of tobaccos from all over the places (CT, Brazil, Nicaragua, Honduras, Dominican Republic). I wonder if he switched to Parejo. If the "Puros" is some kind of older or original band, you may have ended up with a well aged no. 9. It would be interesting if Steve Saka or JD themselves could chime in on this. Perhaps relay the photos and question over to them?


I would love to relay this to Steve or JD ... do you have an email I can use? I cant get on any tobacco websites here at work.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

So I just called up to the shop and the owners son was the only one there ... He had no idea that he was stocking these two different bands on the shelf, and he really didnt have any answers for me. All he said was that if the bands are labeled differently that the cigars are different. so not much help.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

cubanrob19 said:


> I would love to relay this to Steve or JD ... do you have an email I can use? I cant get on any tobacco websites here at work.


Steve Saka has an account on Puff.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/16424-ssaka.html

There's also a contact form on the Drew Estate blog site:

CONTACT « Drew Estate Blog


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Steve Saka has an account on Puff.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/16424-ssaka.html
> 
> ...


cool, thanks!


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Might be able to get JD on Twitter faster, his user name is @JonathanDrew1


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

We need to get to the bottom of this, please send me 5 of each and I will post a review. :smoke:


Seriously though, have you tried them both?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

BMack said:


> We need to get to the bottom of this, please send me 5 of each and I will post a review. :smoke:
> 
> Seriously though, have you tried them both?


No, I just picked them up yesterday ... I'll prob try to smoke them this weekend. I kinda want to smoke them on the same day or within a day so that I can compare them better.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Might be able to get JD on Twitter faster, his user name is @JonathanDrew1


I dont have a twitter account ... Can somebody with one ask?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> No, I just picked them up yesterday ... I'll prob try to smoke them this weekend. I kinda want to smoke them on the same day or within a day so that I can compare them better.


That would be awesome, please keep us updated!

I wish I had those two as an option, I recommend you picking you up while they're there! I'm kicking myself for not picking up more Dirty Rats or LP9s... or some T52s(haven't tried yet but obviously have their fans!) last time I was at my B&M. Liga is overtaking OpusX as my favorite NC.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

BMack said:


> That would be awesome, please keep us updated!
> 
> I wish I had those two as an option, I recommend you picking you up while they're there! I'm kicking myself for not picking up more Dirty Rats or LP9s... or some T52s(haven't tried yet but obviously have their fans!) last time I was at my B&M. Liga is overtaking OpusX as my favorite NC.


will do! luckily this shop always have LP's on the shelf!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just an update. I tweeted @drewestatecigars. We may see an official response soon.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

very cool. Hope we get an official answer.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Just an update. I tweeted @drewestatecigars. We may see an official response soon.


Awesome! yea, make sure to post up his comments on that!


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's the response on twitter:



> @sirxlaughs Just shot Steve, our president, an email about it. I think we just changed the band at some point, and one of the boxes is older


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> Here's the response on twitter:


huh ... so, I wonder which one is older?

Did you mention that they almost seem to have different wrappers?


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

cubanrob19 said:


> huh ... so, I wonder which one is older?
> 
> Did you mention that they almost seem to have different wrappers?


I sent him a link to this thread. I guess we'll have to wait and see if Jonathon Drew or Steve Saka will have a more thorough answer for us. If I had to guess, I'd say the one that says "Puros" is the older one.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

sirxlaughs said:


> I sent him a link to this thread. I guess we'll have to wait and see if Jonathon Drew or Steve Saka will have a more thorough answer for us. If I had to guess, I'd say the one that says "Puros" is the older one.


aweseme ... I look forward to hearing an official answer!

we will see ........


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. I love the LP's so I'm interested to hear the outcome. I have a no.9 sitting in my dry box waiting on me to get home tonight.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

EARN said:


> This is an interesting thread. I love the LP's so I'm interested to hear the outcome. I have a no.9 sitting in my dry box waiting on me to get home tonight.


Is your no. 9 a "Puro" or a "Parejo"?


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

cubanrob19 said:


> Is your no. 9 a "Puro" or a "Parejo"?


Ive got a few so ill let you know once im home in an hour. Ive been wondering all day. I havent paid that much attention to date.:ask:


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Parejo it is. I tried to get a close up pic but my camera phone sucks.

Attached a picture of my LP collection. Not the musical kind....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

EARN said:


> Parejo it is. I tried to get a close up pic but my camera phone sucks.
> 
> Attached a picture of my LP collection. Not the musical kind....


Wow. That's an epic win.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Derek2783 said:


> Wow. That's an epic win.


Thanks. They are some of my favorites. Im looking forward to the new versions coming out:banana:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

EARN said:


> Parejo it is. I tried to get a close up pic but my camera phone sucks.
> 
> Attached a picture of my LP collection. Not the musical kind....


Yea, I can tell just by looking at the wrapper color that those are Parejos ... they seem only a minor shade darker than the T52's ... the No. 9 Puros are super dark ... bordering on black.

Nice collection! are the ones to the far right Dirty Rats?


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

cubanrob19 said:


> Yea, I can tell just by looking at the wrapper color that those are Parejos ... they seem only a minor shade darker than the T52's ... the No. 9 Puros are super dark ... bordering on black.
> 
> Nice collection! are the ones to the far right Dirty Rats?


Yep, dirty rats. They are my favorite of the LPs or at least thie week


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

EARN said:


> Yep, dirty rats. They are my favorite of the LPs or at least thie week


Nice! I am still looking everywhere to try and find one to try


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Nice! I am still looking everywhere to try and find one to try


Ill hook you up Friday Robbie! Just PIF it!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> Ill hook you up Friday Robbie! Just PIF it!


sweet, thanks! ... you got a deal buddy!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

cool! see you Friday.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

If anyone is still interested, I have some original release LP9 Toro's and they say "Parejo Oscuro" on the label and are as black as can be.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

any official words from the drew estates people?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope this clears things up for you guys: I really enjoy the flavor profile of the Liga Privada No 9.  

On another note: It's always fun reading a new thread such as this and I believe we already got the answer as to why there are different shades and/or names on the box? I guess maybe I should take a look at mine because I've noticed the different wrappers but didn't attribute it to anything abnormal other than just a lighter/darker leaf.

Edit: If I'm following correctly, then the inside of my Liga Privada No 9 Toro box says Puros Oscuro. Maybe I'll upload some pics as I have singles from a different batch (don't know if these are either or as I don't have the box for these)


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

The 2 No 9's on the left are from an online order and the far right is from a box label Puros Oscuro.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Same thing here, far left is an online order No 9 and the far right is a Puros Oscuro. Notice the FP and Rat look a little more similar to the Puros.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pron Veeral!!!!! Makes me want to go smoke a third Liga tonight!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> Nice pron Veeral!!!!! Makes me want to go smoke a third Liga tonight!


You've smoked 2 already today and you want to smoke a third? Ridiculous! Hey, if you can still taste them, why not?:bounce:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Pron like that will make any LP fan wet and want to smoke another!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> Pron like that will make any LP fan wet and want to smoke another!


wow bro ... TMI!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

V ... those sticks do look delicious though!

Take a look at the label on the cigar, on the top portion, to the far right it should say either *"Oscuro Puro"* or *"Oscuro Parejo", *see if your labels say different.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> V ... those sticks do look delicious though!
> 
> Take a look at the label on the cigar, on the top portion, to the far right it should say either *"Oscuro Puro"* or *"Oscuro Parejo", *see if your labels say different.


They all say Parejo. I guess it's a little confusing since the actual LP No 9 box says Puros.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Same thing here, far left is an online order No 9 and the far right is a Puros Oscuro. Notice the FP and Rat look a little more similar to the Puros.


AH! I feel like I can almost touch them but the damn screen is in the way!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

I totally need to try this cigar


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> They all say Parejo. I guess it's a little confusing since the actual LP No 9 box says Puros.


you see how confusing this crap is?!?!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

nubin a rat now. Batatages! On a LP kick now.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Just looked at all mine, all Parejo, even the one's I've smoked. 

Now I'm curious to how the Puro tastes, haha.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> nubin a rat now. Batatages! On a LP kick now.


I smoked a 9 Toro today. Perfect size for me.



cubanrob19 said:


> you see how confusing this crap is?!?!


I guess I'd like to know but the good thing is it wont really affect whether or not I smoke or buy them. I wouldn't worry.



BMack said:


> Just looked at all mine, all Parejo, even the one's I've smoked.
> 
> Now I'm curious to how the Puro tastes, haha.


Tastes just as good. Just smoke em Brian. :high5:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Tastes just as good. Just smoke em Brian. :high5:[/QUOTE]

here here! enjoy them.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Tastes just as good. Just smoke em Brian. :high5:


I have two Parejos left but no Puros or else I would! I gotta hit the B&M, word on the street is that they got some LPs in. 

Mmmmm Liga, must find Liga.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Ok enough is enough. I can't seem to get my hands one these and you guys are driving me nuts. 

/end thread


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oops.



Hinson said:


> Ok enough is enough. I can't seem to get my hands one these and you guys are driving me nuts.
> 
> /end thread


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Haha, I knew that was coming.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

thats just wrong Veeral! and sneaking a Gran Reserva into the pron, bad boy but oh sooooo gooood!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

LP popular much?



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 11


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

I <3 LP!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

May I show some liga luv?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> May I show some liga luv?
> 
> No you may not


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice Phil! If the wife wasnt asleep I would put my 2 cents up. Guess I will have to do it tomorrow.


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice¡¡¡¡


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Reino said:


> Very nice Phil! If the wife wasnt asleep I would put my 2 cents up. _Guess I will have to do it tomorrow_.


Thanks buddy!! opcorn:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> May I show some liga luv?


That Doble Corona looks lonely, where are his buddies? (nevermind, his buddy is on the other side of the tray, lol)


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> That Doble Corona looks lonely, where are his buddies? (nevermind, his buddy is on the other side of the tray, lol)


Those dirty rats are sneaky, gotta have guards on duty! ound:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> May I show some liga luv?


That is a very nice collection of Liga's! Thanks for showing off!!! :cheeky:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Phil you show off LOL ,nice collection, I've been smoking to many of my Liga privada's to top you on a pic .Let me go see what I have left.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

took them out to look at the wrappers and to take a picture for Philoke:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Eric, the T52's look delicious like that in the box. Very nice pics!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree ... all those Ligas loog great Eric! Very nice collection! 

I am still on the hunt to find some No.9 Piggies!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

My god those look they'd be a good smoke! Enjoy!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Well those are on the top of my Whislist.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> took them out to look at the wrappers and to take a picture for Philoke:


Those look awesome


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I agree ... all those Ligas loog great Eric! Very nice collection!
> 
> I am still on the hunt to find some No.9 Piggies!


Same here! Let me know if there are # 9 piggies! I have had a Want to Buy thread for months and months!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I hate you guys!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

BDog said:


> Same here! Let me know if there are # 9 piggies! I have had a Want to Buy thread for months and months!


#9 flying pigs ,I think that ship has sailed, I searched for 6 months for a box. Charlie AKA Thegoldenmackid found me a box from Maxamar Cigars (714) 633-3000. But that was last year. I know a couple BOTL on this forum stockpiled boxes of them .I wonder how long are they going to sit on them ? Unless you can get a box of #9 pigs for $150 .The price for a #9 pig is not worth it ,when you consider ,the T-52 pig is the same in quality and some what close in flavor.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

a little pron as promised from last night. Sorry Eric, don't look. No stock pile here. Just one box.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

John, you are officially banned from this thread!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> John, you are officially banned from this thread!


I second that!

How did you get your hands on a full box of the Illusive No.9 Flying Pigs?!?!?


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

All,

Spent the last 45 minutes trying to log in so I could reply from Nica - i am in the factory now..

Anyhow here are the answers:

Q: Why does the color vary on the No. 9? Sometimes they are really oscuro and other times they are just a dark brown?

A: The term “oscuro” in their name is not intended as a reference to their color, but a reference to the fact that their capa are specifically No. 1 Darks. These are top 2 to 3 leaves at the crown of the broadleaf plant and are typically the darkest of all the plant’s leaves.

Typically when you bulk this leaf they will achieve a maduro to oscuro hue, however this is not always the case given when we decide when the tobacco is ready. We could always achieve a perfect, even, near black hue, but this would require us to ferment the leaves sometimes longer and at higher temperatures than we desire. We decide a bulk is ready to be broken apart based on the leaf’s texture, burn, flavor and aroma first – appearance is always last. Now don’t misinterpret this, we want the leaf to be visually appealing to the eye, but ultimately its flavor and aroma is far more important in our opinions. So whenever the leaf meets these requirements is when we break the bulk down and doing so sometime results in a lighter hue or even a bit of an uneven, mottled appearance. We could get nearly every wrapper to be a perfect in appearance, but doing so would sacrifice the flavor and aroma that we ultimately desire.

IMO, the actual flavor and aroma are the paramount criteria when deciding the leaf is ready. I smoke with my mouth and my nose, not my eyes.


Q: Why do some say Puros vs. Parejo?

A: Originally when we released the LP brand there was ONLY ONE CIGAR - the LP No. 9 in a 6 x 52 Parejo format. So that is what the first batch of bands said... As you know we have since added 3 more sizes, plus a T-52 line, plus Unico..etc... So when it came time to reprint the bands we made it Puros Oscuro so it would be correct for all the cigars.


Q: Does this mean the cigar is different?

A: No just the reprinted bands... you might also notice we change the branding irons to on the 6 x 52 size from "Parejo" to "Toro" - again just to label everything correctly given that we now had a Robusto, Belicoso and Corona Doble in the same line. Except we did not update the branding iron on the 48-ct chest - we make so few of these it was just too wasteful to replace its brand - so they feature the word "parejo" rather than "toro".


Q: But I thought "puros" meant a cigar made of only one origin of tobacco...

A: It does, but it also is the spanish word for all cigars... so the use of "puros" is correct even though the LP No. 9 blend contains 7 different tobaccos from 4 different origins.

I hope this answers the original questions. I am sure there are more in this long thread, but my net connection blows and it is taking like 5 minutes to load each page.

So if you got more questions, just do me a fav and repost them below and I will check back tomorrow, net connection willing, and provide additional clarification.

BR,

Steve Saka
Prez, Drew Estate


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Steve!!

Aaron


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

How's that for an answer?


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Very informative!! Thank you!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for answering the questions Steve. Very interesting and informative.

What is your assessment on the crops this year? I read Nicaragua is having a bumper crop this year. How are the crops in other countries? Does this mean the quality of the leaves will be good?
Lastly and yes selfishly, will we see more #9 and T52 Flying Pigs made soon?


----------



## tundrahi (May 22, 2011)

ssaka said:


> All,
> 
> Spent the last 45 minutes trying to log in so I could reply from Nica - i am in the factory now..
> 
> ...


What is/are the production date(s) for the No.9 48 ct boxes? Initially, I thought there were only made in 2007...
Thanks!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Good golly... Steve is a member here? That's fantastic.

And thanks for the answers!!!


----------

